# MSF Open 2015 - 26 September (Fort Wayne, IN)



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm happy to announce MSF Open 2015, which will take place on 26 September in Fort Wayne, Indiana. 

The events held at this competition will be 3x3 (3 rounds), 5x5 (2 rounds), 7x7 (2 rounds), 3x3 BLD, Megaminx, and Square-1.

Part of every registration fee will be donated to Médecins Sans Frontières (Doctors Without Borders), a secular international humanitarian-aid non-governmental organization.

You can check out the website here for more information. I hope to see you all there!


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 25, 2015)

Will I see YOU there?


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 26, 2015)

I may make an appearance.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 26, 2015)

Blake4512 said:


> Will I see YOU there?



nah...


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a good chance of going to this...Blake, get ready for the long-awaited rekindling of our bromance <3 I'm either going to the Nashville Comp, this, or hopefully both!

This'll be my first comp in almost a year...have mercy on me, all ye fast people.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 7, 2015)

Just a reminder that registration closes two weeks from tomorrow! remember to be one of the first 60 registered online if you wish to compete!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 21, 2015)

If any of you who are attending this competition are into comedic theatre (or laughing), there are performances of Jeff Daniels' "Escanaba in da Moonlight" at First Presbyterian Theatre in downtown Fort Wayne (right by the venue) on Friday and Saturday night at 7:30 (sound effects for the show are run by yours truly). You can get free tickets if you are a full-time student and call ahead to reserve your seats.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 22, 2015)

This is a reminder that registration closes tonight at 11:59! you must pay by that time in order to compete!


----------

